# Software (Free) Needed



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm working on a project with between 2 or 4 other people. We are members of a web site and agreed among ourselves to develop a project for presentation on that web site. I'm hoping that our methodology can be used by others on that site to run other projects. We are all geographical dispersed and know each other only as members of that web site.

We need a way to communicate and share (and host) documents. Some of our documents will be text including graphics, some spreadsheets, possibly a form that needs to be accessible to people world wide to enter data, possibly a database, etc. It would also be nice to have a threaded discussion area.

One possibility is Google Docs, but it doesn't seem to offer everything I would like to have. Any ideas?


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Have you looked at basecamp?
I haven't used it but know people who do.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

larryfoster said:


> Have you looked at basecamp?
> I haven't used it but know people who do.


Thanks, but it costs $20/month.

ETA: That did get me on the right track. I found web based pm software called ZOHO (free) that looks like it will do what I want.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You could also check out some of the free forum software available, if you have access to a webhost....or there are some that will also host it for free. The settings of the forum software can make it so no one who doesn't have access can see what is in there...and for the future, a forum may be warranted. There are a lot of possibilities with it for collaboration, communities, support sites, etc.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Check the free downloads at www.cnet.com


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Try 
Open Office just have to set the docs,ss to share
Free Plane / Free mind will give you graphical trees
Sugar sync will keep you whole computer backed up and you can share any file,doc through magic breifcase for 5.00 a month
I think the basic "Evernote" is free


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

There is also Dropbox for document sharing...but not exactly complete online collaboration...although I haven't looked into many or any of their paid for services.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for ideas.

I set up Zoho and it seems to do everything I need. Won't know for sure until I use it for a while.

Features 

Project Coordinator
Collaboration Software
Dropbox Integration
Project Management Plan
Document Management
Google Apps
Gantt Charts
iPhone Mobile App
Project Forums
Project Chat
Project Wiki


----------

